

Ask HN: Startup idea but possible conflict of interest? - philjones88

I've been working with a client in a niche area on their website.<p>My fulltime work with them is coming to an end and I'm thinking about what to do next. One idea I had on observing them trying to help customers, is the lack of a focused review website. Their company is listed on several generic review sites but other competitors aren't, making it hard for customers to compare.<p>My idea is to setup a focused review website for the niche industry.<p>The problem: according to the client, its been tried before and failed due to conflicts of interests, mainly a competitor would setup a review site and tweak it in their favour.<p>Now, I would love to do this startup idea but how do I approach this? (I genuinely don't want to make a biased review website). Do I be honest about my past and try to prove the website isn't biased? or do I not mention it and distance myself from the industry? or should I steer clear?
======
helen842000
The only way you could ensure it wasn't biased was to contact the competitors
to potentially discuss the idea.

Then you can safely say you've worked with all parties concerned beforehand
and an unbiased review website will draw attention to where each company can
improve.

~~~
philjones88
Seems very sensible. I hadn't thought about doing it. I'll draw up a list and
start sending emails out.

My current client is going to talk to me about the idea Monday. He has alot of
knowledge and could help verify the idea. I suspect he will tell me all his
horror stories of other companies trying this previously.

